# Topics > Robotics > Museums of robots >  Robot Hall of Fame, Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania

## Airicist

Website - robothalloffame.org

youtube.com/RobotHallofFame

Official page for Roboworld at the Carnegie Science Center - carnegiesciencecenter.org/exhibits/roboworld

facebook.com/RobotHallofFame

twitter.com/RobotHallofFame

Robot Hall of Fame on Wikipedia




> The Robot Hall of Fame is housed at Carnegie Science Center within the RoboWorld Exhibit. The School of Computer Science at Carnegie Mellon University established the Robot Hall of Fame to honor landmark achievements in robotics technology and the increasing contributions of robots to human endeavors. James H. Morris, then Dean of the School of Computer Science, announced the creation of the Robot Hall of Fame at the Opening Gala Celebration for the RoboCup First American Open 2003 on April 30, 2003.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Hall of Fame 2012 Induction Ceremony Announcement 

 Published on Aug 22, 2012




> The Robot Hall of Fame was established in 2003 by Carnegie Mellon University's School of Computer Science to recognize landmark achievements in robotics technology and to create a broader awareness of the contributions that robots and roboticists make to science and society.
> 
> Cast your vote for the Robot Hall of Fame class of 2012!

----------

